# Post your 15-16 GM Plow trucks here



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

I figured i would start this thread, mostly just to show off my new truck i picked up today. I had the dealer tint the windows and do a spray in bed liner as well as some mud flaps and weather tec floor mats. They were also supposed to install my tires and wheels but they did not come in yet.

I will be installing the air bags, timbrens, leveling kit and the spreader this week as it will be getting the Boss Vxt with the SL3 led upgrade next week.

The truck was supposed to have cloth seats because i hate leather in the summer for doing landscaping work. But they ordered it with vinyl seats so after telling them they will be flying out to find me a different truck tomorrow they agreed to install Katskinz leather with the suede cooled center sections.Thumbs Up

So post up your guys's 15-16 plow/work trucks


----------



## antbarbato (Nov 3, 2015)

Good looking truck!!! What are you doing for wheels and tires??


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

antbarbato;2084622 said:


> Good looking truck!!! What are you doing for wheels and tires??


It's getting 20" fuel wheels with toyo at2 tires.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Should do wheel well liners as well.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

subscribing for pics of it with wheels/tires installed.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Black with some shiny stainless.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

2015 Silverado 2500 HD. Fisher 8' and 1.5 cy Saltdogg spreader


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Here ya go. 
I started another thread about this truck a few days ago.


----------



## landscaper5 (Nov 20, 2011)

Trucks our crispy, Cant believe you guys are running so nice trucks to plow and work with Id be depressed if I backed into a light post or something lol


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Maleko;2085157 said:


> Here ya go.
> I started another thread about this truck a few days ago.


I saw your thread.. that truck is a beauty. I have a thing for regular cabs


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

*Couple more*

Here is a couple more shots of the truck. 
Im amazed how these tires do in the snow if anyone is getting a new truck and doesn't want to spend money on tires make sure it comes with these.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

landscaper5;2085169 said:


> Trucks our crispy, Cant believe you guys are running so nice trucks to plow and work with Id be depressed if I backed into a light post or something lol


Thats why you get the back up cam Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Here's mine, doesn't really plow to much but it's there if we need it.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I still have love for the old truck! Hasn't been started since May, I think I'll get her going tomorrow.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

JTVLandscaping;2085299 said:


> View attachment 149015
> 
> 
> I still have love for the old truck! Hasn't been started since May, I think I'll get her going tomorrow.


Is that a 01? I have a 2002 that's been my plow truck ill throw a picture up tomorrow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

JD Dave;2085243 said:


> Here's mine, doesn't really plow to much but it's there if we need it.


I wouldn't want to be that snowflake...it's bad enough to fall several thousand feet, then get smash up by that good looking unit!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

1olddogtwo;2085430 said:


> I wouldn't want to be that snowflake...it's bad enough to fall several thousand feet, then get smash up by that good looking unit!


Thanks. I could say the same for your truck. The 11+ GM's really hold the blades well. Much nicer to drive around in then the previous years.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice truck and bling blade Dave ....Thumbs Up


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

JD Dave;2085445 said:


> Thanks. I could say the same for your truck. The 11+ GM's really hold the blades well. Much nicer to drive around in then the previous years.


I envy you Dave!! Not sure I could do that tho.. lol.. bad ass forsure


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

BRL1;2085324 said:


> Is that a 01? I have a 2002 that's been my plow truck ill throw a picture up tomorrow.


It's a '99. I'm charging the battery now, but now the dipstick snapped off so I guess it got a little rusty over the summer.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

Here's my 15 SLT 6.0


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

FSUPERDUTY;2086389 said:


> Here's my 15 SLT 6.0


Would you quit switching trucks?! I finally start remembering to wave at one truck and then you go and get a different one. Good grief man.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

Gotta keep you hopping Mark!!


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

I don't post a lot, but I'm pretty proud of this! It replaces a 1990 3/4 ton with an old Unimount...can't wait to break it in....probably won't snow this year at all! Ha ha


----------



## caddy029 (Jan 22, 2014)

*2015 Silverado*

2015 Chevy with 8ft Boss plow


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Your setup looks all brand new! Ky gotten any snow yet or just rain so far this season?


----------



## caddy029 (Jan 22, 2014)

No snow yet just rain, and lots of it last week.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Great lookin rigs guys! 
My wheels and tires will be going on tomorrow night, ill keep you guys posted on whats going on next. 

My to do list so far is 
wheels and tires
air bags
timbrens
headache rack 
reverse lights 
light bar
remote start 
plow mount and wiring
spreader wiring 
back up cam for salter 
katskins 
and weather tec.

Still alot to do!


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

*..............*

i got the wheels and tires put on today. Tomorrow morning i will be dropping the truck off to get the plow mount installed. I would do it myself but they are converting my plow over to the new sl3 light system.


----------



## 04trd (Sep 21, 2013)

Holy sheet! That things a limo. I wouldn't wanna plow with that unless I'm plowing a run way


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

04trd;2089146 said:


> Holy sheet! That things a limo. I wouldn't wanna plow with that unless I'm plowing a run way


It's not that bad. But when I spend 24 plus hours in a plow truck per event I want it to be nice. Plus I cant have to have room for the car seat lol


----------



## 04trd (Sep 21, 2013)

You gotta have something nice you live in a plow truck during the winter. And ahhh kids...... That's why the crew cab. Makes complete sense.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

The dealer took my lights back in on trade so I got the new Led's.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

JD Dave;2089316 said:


> The dealer took my lights back in on trade so I got the new Led's.


Wow that is good looking! How do you like the new lights ?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

BRL1;2089339 said:


> Wow that is good looking! How do you like the new lights ?


Haven't used them yet.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

JD Dave;2089472 said:


> Haven't used them yet.


You'll love them!


----------



## ShawcrossSR (Nov 7, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/9eE7C3v.jpg


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

All dressed for a night on the town,New cutting edges too!!! Not sure what I have smeared all over the moldboards though?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

FSUPERDUTY;2092871 said:


> All dressed for a night on the town,New cutting edges too!!! Not sure what I have smeared all over the moldboards though?


Damnnnnnnnn, looking good....did you get lucky on ur night on the town?


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

Yes I did 3" white gold or so enough to go out and play! should get the V-Box this week some time!


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Can we get a few interior pics? Curious to see the changes.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

I'll try to get some of the dash today


----------



## caddy029 (Jan 22, 2014)

*Please Help!!*

What and where is the air bag fuse you guys are taking out before plowing?? I thinking its #23 but to me the diagram doesnt match the fuse box, I took out what I thought was #23 but I didnt get no warning light saying the airbag was diasbled, should I?? 2015 2500 HD


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

What, who, huh?

Fuse? Confused!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

caddy029;2093465 said:


> What and where is the air bag fuse you guys are taking out before plowing?? I thinking its #23 but to me the diagram doesnt match the fuse box, I took out what I thought was #23 but I didnt get no warning light saying the airbag was diasbled, should I?? 2015 2500 HD


You're supposed to take out the airbag fuse before you start plowing?


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

caddy029;2093465 said:


> What and where is the air bag fuse you guys are taking out before plowing?? I thinking its #23 but to me the diagram doesnt match the fuse box, I took out what I thought was #23 but I didnt get no warning light saying the airbag was diasbled, should I?? 2015 2500 HD


What? I have never heard this before. The boss dealer didn't say anything about a fuse either. Unless your planning on ramming piles indontsee why you would need to do that.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I'll have to add that to the list

Mammas Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up to Be Cowboys

Pull air bag fuse

Put pants on one leg at a time

Life is good now, I'm prepared for it now.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

*.................*

Picture from this latest storm. Still trying to get all the parts on


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

BRL1;2093518 said:


> Picture from this latest storm. Still trying to get all the parts on


Nice truck! Not sure why your running those nice wheels in the winter tho? Good luck with the new setup


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hysert;2093523 said:


> Nice truck! Not sure why your running those nice wheels in the winter tho? Good luck with the new setup


Thank you. We really dont have rust problems here. Plus all equipment is washed after every event.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp (Oct 20, 2013)

mid 2015 one ton DRW. Palfinger stake body with hoist. Yes, I know the foundation needs to be repainted and the shed roof needs to be finished. LOL


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

Got any side shots of that beast?


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

FSUPERDUTY;2093099 said:


> I'll try to get some of the dash today


Looks beautiful. Do you know if you can get rear heat and air with seperate controls?


----------



## J.onathan (Nov 15, 2015)

ShawcrossSR;2092623 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/9eE7C3v.jpg


Nice looking rig. I really love what they did with the 2016's as I didnt like the 14/15 Silverados.

Only thing I cant get over is the bug deflector looking like a mustache


----------



## ShawcrossSR (Nov 7, 2015)

J.onathan;2094028 said:


> Nice looking rig. I really love what they did with the 2016's as I didnt like the 14/15 Silverados.
> 
> Only thing I cant get over is the bug deflector looking like a mustache


Haha yeah the trucks got a pretty sweet mustache lol sure saves on the bugs though!


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

*.................*

Got the headache rack and lights hooked up today.

The boss front end trim kit really makes the set up look clean


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

UltraLwn&Lndscp;2093848 said:


> mid 2015 one ton DRW. Palfinger stake body with hoist. Yes, I know the foundation needs to be repainted and the shed roof needs to be finished. LOL
> 
> View attachment 149485


Never noticed to busy drooling on the plow and truck!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

UltraLwn&Lndscp;2093848 said:


> mid 2015 one ton DRW. Palfinger stake body with hoist. Yes, I know the foundation needs to be repainted and the shed roof needs to be finished. LOL
> 
> View attachment 149485


The configuration seems to be off in that picture, it appear the wing tips are in the air.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp (Oct 20, 2013)

1olddogtwo;2094280 said:


> The configuration seems to be off in that picture, it appear the wing tips are in the air.


New Driveway in the spring! The center is on a goofy hump. I almost can assure you it sits level in a lot or other parts of the Drive.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

UltraLwn&Lndscp;2093848 said:


> mid 2015 one ton DRW. Palfinger stake body with hoist. Yes, I know the foundation needs to be repainted and the shed roof needs to be finished. LOL
> 
> View attachment 149485


That's a swest truck. I really like the ss plows.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

*.................*

Finally got the truck finished today.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks great. Are your rims 20x9? 0 offset? Tire size? Thanks.


----------



## ShawcrossSR (Nov 7, 2015)

BRL1;2095607 said:


> Finally got the truck finished today.


Truck looks awesome!


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

dieseld;2095783 said:


> Looks great. Are your rims 20x9? 0 offset? Tire size? Thanks.


Yes 20x9 +18 offset. They stick out from the fenders less than an inch. The tires are 275/65/20


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Could you take a side shot without the plow? Trying to decide on wheel/tire combo for my 2015 GMC. Thanks.


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

. It has a boss 9.2 vee for the front


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

mike1316;2095876 said:


> . It has a boss 9.2 vee for the front


"Your never going to be able to plow with that truck its too long" 
Lol glad to see someone else here has a cclb looks good man.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

dieseld;2095872 said:


> Could you take a side shot without the plow? Trying to decide on wheel/tire combo for my 2015 GMC. Thanks.


I'm not going to take the plow off but I can take some pics for you lol


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

*.................*

pics as requested


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

I am not scared had my old truck in places where ext cab long bed refused to plow got to pay attention a little more and with the new mirror light it will be easy. Lol


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

This is what she look like new


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

mike1316;2096064 said:


> I am not scared had my old truck in places where ext cab long bed refused to plow got to pay attention a little more and with the new mirror light it will be easy. Lol


I agree. The mirror lights are awesome I'm not worried about a thing


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

BRL1;2095607 said:


> Finally got the truck finished today.


What a transformation looks awesome!


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

FSUPERDUTY;2096119 said:


> What a transformation looks awesome!


Thanks man!


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice looking truck also


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thinking of adding these????


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

BRL1, did you just unhook the back up camera and remove it with the tailgate.... I was thinking about getting a dump insert, but not sure what to do with that...


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

You can just buy the camera from Chevy for like 130 bucks and I am going to mount mine to the salter instead of taken the tailgate apart


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

buttaluv;2096157 said:


> BRL1, did you just unhook the back up camera and remove it with the tailgate.... I was thinking about getting a dump insert, but not sure what to do with that...


I just removed the tailgate. I take my salters out regularly and throw ghe tailgate back on so i wanted the camera on the tail gate still. There is a company that makes the rear view camera in a night vision witch I will Install on the spreader. It's supposed to be a direct plug in so we will see.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

mike1316;2096139 said:


> Thinking of adding these????


Thank you. And I have seen them. They look nice but I don't want to cut squares in my new bumper. Plus I think they would get ruined with road salt, mud rocks and debris constantly inside the bumper.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

mike1316;2095876 said:


> . It has a boss 9.2 vee for the front


Is that a sp7550?


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

GM changed the front ends in the 16 chevs??? The headlights look way better


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice trucks in here guys. I think I'm going Sierra next.


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

BRL1;2096286 said:


> Is that a sp7550?


Yes it is nice salter .


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

mike1316;2096564 said:


> Yes it is nice salter .


Really? What are you running through it because I had one and it was junk.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

BRL1;2096284 said:


> I just removed the tailgate. I take my salters out regularly and throw ghe tailgate back on so i wanted the camera on the tail gate still. There is a company that makes the rear view camera in a night vision witch I will Install on the spreader. It's supposed to be a direct plug in so we will see.


I just installed mine on the spreader today.Plugs right in! I'll get some pics up tomorrow!


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

BRL1;2096582 said:


> Really? What are you running through it because I had one and it was junk.


We have always run bulk salt


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

FSUPERDUTY;2096741 said:


> I just installed mine on the spreader today.Plugs right in! I'll get some pics up tomorrow!


What one did you end up going with. Could you post a link to it so I can check it out.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

BRL1;2096850 said:


> What one did you end up going with. Could you post a link to it so I can check it out.


Here is a picture its a sony camera.i'm not good at the link thing. camera-source.com part#cs-14gmtrsk-3 $249.00 a little pricey but does have good resolution


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

Nicest plow truck I have ever had! Added some chicken lights to the steps this weekend. This things screaming for a stainless steel v-plow.


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

FSUPERDUTY;2097294 said:


> Nicest plow truck I have ever had! Added some chicken lights to the steps this weekend. This things screaming for a stainless steel v-plow.


Nice setup.

How did you mount the lights to the running board, I have been thinking about doing that but not sure the best way to mount them.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

There flush mount led They require a 3/4'' hole. That was the easy part! linking all together with all plastic piping was a pain in the ass.


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

Anyone know about the fuse


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Truck looks great Scott! Maybe I'll remember to wave the next time I pass you instead of realizing who it was 1/4 mile down the road.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

FSUPERDUTY;2097294 said:


> Nicest plow truck I have ever had! Added some chicken lights to the steps this weekend. This things screaming for a stainless steel v-plow.


That the iridium metallic?


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

mike1316;2098250 said:


> Anyone know about the fuse


 This is going to be funny


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

Mark13;2098342 said:


> Truck looks great Scott! Maybe I'll remember to wave the next time I pass you instead of realizing who it was 1/4 mile down the road.


 I didn't expect to see you there either the other day!


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

kolwnmstr;2098493 said:


> That the iridium metallic?


 yes sir! Pretty much A real dark gray. Tungstan on the Chevrolet's


----------



## ShawcrossSR (Nov 7, 2015)

Here's a link to a quick little video I put together. Let me know what you think thanks


----------



## nedly05 (Dec 23, 2007)

ShawcrossSR;2098847 said:


> Here's a link to a quick little video I put together. Let me know what you think thanks


Cool video, great song!


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Whats the deal with the fuse?


----------



## ShawcrossSR (Nov 7, 2015)

nedly05;2099017 said:



> Cool video, great song!


Thanks. I havent had the most filming experience, or editing. I figure I will get better with time.


----------

